# Look 585 Optimum - advice pls!



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm hoping to get my first Look frame and the 585 Optimum geo seems to be literally custom made for me. I need a slightly taller head tube and shorter top tube. I'm 5ft7.5 but my saddle height is 74cm, so I'm all legs pretty much. And i want a snappy, quick, responsive bike, not a plush comfort bike. 

Anyway, I'm looking for a bit of 585 Optimum advice from those in the know:

- I really like the all white color schemes best, but these seem to be from 2007. Is this right? 
- Have there been many major changes to this model from 07-09?
- Anyone know what the frames are like for 2010?
- Anything to be on the lookout for if I buy used? And does buying used affect warranty?
- Anyone selling a 585 Optimum size small? (frame only)
- Can anyone compare this frame to the specialized Roubaix comp (what i have) or the Roubaix S-Works SL2 (what i am also considering)

FWIW - I'm going to be building it up with Campy Chorus 11 speed and FSA bar, which is currently on my Roubaix.

I find the 52 Roubaix a little too big physically (537 TT / 145 HT / and I use a 90mm stem) and a little slow handling, but it is still fun.

I'm hoping the 585 optimum will be a much more responsive bike out of the saddle and around corners than my spec roubaix?

Thanks all.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

In '09 they went to Headfit like on the 586 and started including the carbon seatpost with the frameset. 

For 2010 an (almost) all white color scheme is back in the lineup. My pic is too large to upload...will try to drop back in & post if I get time to shrink it.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I answered your other thread, but will repeat here. The Look IS...


> i want a snappy, quick, responsive bike, not a plush comfort bike.


...and comfortable. 

I think the frames are unchanged in 2010 from 2009 when, as Karl mentioned, they went to the "Headfit" system.

Here is the 2010 in white and black and a link to where you can see all of them. 
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/...egory=0&order=3&quicksearch=1&keyword=LOOK+10


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Man, that white one is a beauty! The black one looks sharp.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Of course, my favorite only comes in the Origin...


----------



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone - appreciated. 

I have a specialized Roubaix S-Works SL2 frame reserved at my LBS, but i am going to cancel - save another few $ and get the white Optimum 2010. I think it's going to ride fast and fit me perfectly - especially as I'll get the 51cm - the Roubaix in 52 is slightly too big.

Perfect, If it wasn't for this forum, I would not have known about Look. Thanks.


----------



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

BTW - i am obviously going to ride the 585 before i buy - but i can tell by the geometry that it's going to give me the ride i'm not getting from the Roubaix.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would definitely ride both before you decide. Try to spend at least 30-40 on them if you can. Geometry isn't gonna tell you everything.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a short spin on my wife's 585 Elle which is basically a re-badged optimum - the ride was too short for a proper test as her bike is way too small for me but it was love at first 50 yards - quick, responsive and above all comfortable and so felt way better than my Ridley Excalibur. I haven't tried a spec Roubaix but at that level I am sure all bikes are good and so it all gets down to which one is the best fit.


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

I was also considering an Optimum but just could not find a single one in the area(eastern Pa.)to demo. I was reluctant to buy without at least being able to sit on one let alone ride one.I do think it would have been the ideal ride for me but after 8mo of searching I ended up with a Giant Defy Adv.that I am pleased with.Maybe the next one.............:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I had to drive 2 1/2 hours for mine, but it was way worth it.


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have done the same but there just wern't any around.-unless of course I put money down on one,then it would not have been a problem.To bring in a frame(in my size),build it up,with no gaurantee of a sale is just not practical for dealers.One LBS was going to have a rep bring one in,but I got tired of asking when he would have one!:mad2:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

That is a huge downside for the bike industry as a whole. They had to have a rep bring in one for me as well, but the rep lives in the same town so it worked out. 
How can we by a bike if we don't know how it rides/fits? A good dealer should be taking that risk, and manufactures should make it easier for them to get these frames for demo.


----------

